# Tpms system problem



## CMoe (Oct 9, 2019)

I recently came back from a trip and my tpms started acting up.. I had a new sensor installed but it keeps doing the same thing.. no matter what the mechanic does.. 2016 cruze..
Any answers??


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's a good idea to replace all 4 at the same time.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

If its the same tire acting up, then the new sensor was no good out of the box. If the problem moved to another tire, then you should replace all the sensors.


----------

